# what blogs are you reading?



## salgy (May 1, 2009)

since this is very likely to go off topic, i am posting here in the interchange... i was wondering what (if any) good, clothing related blogs AAAC members are reading...


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

"put this on" is my favorite.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

https://theblogsimfollowing.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Mox (May 30, 2012)

Wow, that's quite a list. Thank you for posting it. I've been looking for an extensive list for a while now.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

www.thefedoralounge.com
www.styleforum.net
www.thelondonlounge.net
https://nouveauvintage.blogspot.com
www.wear-mens-suits-with-swagger.com
www.mensflair.com
https://putthison.com
https://www.ivy-style.com 
https://www.askmen.com
https://artofmanliness.com
https://www.atailoredsuit.com
www.oxfordcottonbuttondown.com
www.gentlemansgazette.com 
https://www.unabashedlyprep.com
https://thriftygent.com 
https://thetrad.blogspot.com/

https://atripdownsouth.blogspot.com/
https://theivyleaguelook.blogspot.com/
https://thesartorialist.blogspot.com/
www.stitchedandstitched.com
www.acontinuouslean.com
https://bondclothes.blogspot.com
https://thecurriculum.net/forum


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Trimmer said:


> https://theblogsimfollowing.blogspot.co.uk/


Thanx, Trimmer, I already follow many of those but picked up a number of good new ones. I like to follow up "Suitable" and "Affordable" wardrobes with the lunacy and skinny legged women of "Sartorialist" for a good laugh


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

It's a blog itself - so you just have to save the one!


----------



## imabsolutelyunique (Jul 17, 2012)

what a list...askmen is not bad.


blue suede shoes said:


> www.thefedoralounge.com
> www.styleforum.net
> www.thelondonlounge.net
> https://nouveauvintage.blogspot.com
> ...


----------



## Barnavelt (Jul 31, 2012)

www.magnificentbastard.com

This is one of the first men's style websites I started frequenting, and it actually pointed me towards AAAC. I think it tends to skew towards a slightly younger demographic, and it is very forthright about the fact that it generates income from recommending certain websites and sales. However, I have gleaned many solid suggestions from the site that have changed the way I dressed. I never considered white pants prior to frequenting the site, but the editors are so bullish on them I gave it a try, and now my white khakis are a staple. It's a nice change of pace.


----------



## MattJP (Aug 18, 2012)

Some good stuff mentioned above, +1 to https://putthison.com/, very useful for newer initiates such as myself. I also enjoy https://www.valetmag.com/ which is admittedly on the trendier side of things, but still provides a lot of useful information and links to interesting menswear features elsewhere on the web. Some might balk at https://www.thestyleblogger.com/ because of its very non-trad take on menswear, but I think the guy dresses great and has interesting ideas.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

https://sohighfashion.blogspot.com/
The antics of a brand and logo obsessed young Malaysian brand whore. Some of this is absolutely priceless.


----------



## myk7000 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm new to these forums but a long time lurker. Since you guys are on the topic of menswear blogs, thought I'd see if you guys were open to giving me some feedback regarding my blog at 

Would love to hear what you guys think, since it seems like you guys provide some really amazing constructive criticism and/or positive feedback.

Cheers!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

In addition to _A Suitable Wardrobe_, I check in from time to time on https://stjames-style.blogspot.co.uk/.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

MikeDT said:


> https://sohighfashion.blogspot.com/
> The antics of a brand and logo obsessed young Malaysian brand whore. Some of this is absolutely priceless.


Thanks, Mike. Some of that stuff was priceless, indeed!!


----------



## joyfulbunny (Jan 21, 2013)

recently, im reading this blog, www.foodblogforum.com, it is about food, lifestyle, media and teachnology. i hope you try it!


----------

